# Donkeys biting legs?



## Army wife

So, I know almost nothing about Donkeys. But there are 2 at the rescue ranch that I volunteer at. These poor guys have chewed open their legs, to the point that they are raw and bleeding :/ I was told that it's a self inflicted wound caused by fly annoyance. Does anyone know anything about this? How to help them or anything? TYIA


----------



## FaceTheMusic

There are 3 jacks at the barn where I board. Every summer they all get big wounds on their legs and so do some of the mules. It is caused by the flies. The mules and donkeys are much more sensitive than horses so the flies irritate them a lot more. 
From what the BO has told me, they have tried everything to help the donkeys to no avail. No fly spray lasts for more than a few hours and fly repellent leg wraps don't seem to stay on very well. 

Sorry I can't help but I know how bad you feel for them.


----------



## 2BigReds

What about fly guards for their legs? Not sure if the donks would keep them on, but they sell them for horses.

Defender Fly Leg Wraps 4-Pack - Horse.com

Also just noticed they're on sale, almost half off! Great if you want to try them and see if it will help without risking much money. Best of luck!


----------



## 2BigReds

There are these as well. The reviews are kind of all over the place for both, so it's hard to tell if the product works or not without actually buying it.

Kensington Pony Fly Boots - Horse.com


----------



## littrella

I use the Kensington ones on my mini & they work very well


----------



## stevenson

are they biting each other ? when you see donks or horses actually fight they do go for the legs. If it is flies, have you tried Swat ? or adding skin so soft to the fly spray mix? sometimes plain old vaseline will work.


----------



## Army wife

Usually what they do, is put swat on their legs, and then put stockings over them. Kinda like a homemade version of the leg wraps you guys posted...?? I don't think is is caused by them biting each other, although those boys do play pretty rough. We've seen the same thing on other donkeys on the island who are alone. What will SSS added to fly spray do?


----------



## stevenson

SSS helps repel biting bugs, and helps the fly spray stay on a little longer.


----------



## Army wife

Thank you!! I'll give that a try!


----------



## MissColors

Also it could be mites. Just a suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

When the flies are bad I use dirty engine oil. It is liberally wiped on the hair, not rubbed in. The bugs do not like it. It doesn't harm the horse and it lasts about three days. After an oil change I leave the oil sit uncapped for 24 hrs to dissipate any gasoline that might be in it. You can also use chain saw oil which contains a lot of sugar and no they don't try to eat it. It's thick and also doesn't harm the animal. Saw oil is red.


----------



## Army wife

Oh wow. Thank you. I wouldn't have thought to try that! Would the oil be bad in open wounds?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

